# "farm fit"



## yeahYeah (Jan 14, 2017)

so i used to be an avid mountain biker. I love the adventure, but as i got more adventurous the injuries increased. I was put into retirement 12/26/15 with a shoulder injury - had i now dealt with would have made it IMPOSSIBLE for me to maintain and work my land.

so in february 2016 i started crossfit. i needed to sweat and most of all get my strength back in my arm.

i did that for a few months and was at the top of my game. I felt like a million bux. then the opportunity to get land occurred. Needless to say, i had to cancel crossfit because of the time and $ involved in it.

So now I do "farm fit". I dont have any machines (as of right now) with the exception of my ride on mower, chainsaw, weedwacker and drills. All of the lifting, moving, hauling, pulling is done manually.

While machine implements make life easier, i need that hard cardio and to be wiping sweat from my brow in order to feel like I've worked out which to me is a sense of accomplishment.

when i was clearing out my livestock pens from years of neglect, i went as hard as i could as pulling in hailing for 20 minutes. break. repeat. same goes for when i am clearing trees. Pretty much everytime i am outside working on something, i try to incorporate moves that work my body... whether it be squats, dead lifts, etc.

Since quitting crossfit and starting farm fit, i've lost another 10 pounds and my muscle mass is not one of some juicehead from a gym, but the muscle mass i need to work effectively.

i highly recommend this to anyone who enjoys working out but has a lot of work to do outside


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

My doctor told me to join a gym. Instead I expanded my garden and gave away the extra veggies. 

I do love a win-win situation!


----------



## yeahYeah (Jan 14, 2017)

Terri said:


> My doctor told me to join a gym. Instead I expanded my garden and gave away the extra veggies.
> 
> I do love a win-win situation!


crossfit was good for a season. i can honestly say if i didnt do it for 4-5 months i would NOT have been able to handle the physical load and activity i endure each day.

gardening is relaxing...and free.


----------

